# January Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

How does Wednesday 15th Jan sound for the next meet? Its smack inbetween the TTOC meeting and the karting meet. Please feel free to post any other dates/preferences as this is only a suggestion to get things going.

Graham


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

OK by me


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Me too


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

sorry cant make it


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Fine for me.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Count me in - but Bunny's working.

Moley.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Looking good so far then (except for Phil )

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Yeah but Phil can't make any evening meet these days so not a lot we can do about that!

I'm in...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Count me in - but Bunny's working.
> 
> Moley.


Who is bunny then? Do you always get your rabbit with you when you go out? Why didn't you bring your pet when you came to my collection date?


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Would like to come, but as usual, can't make it 

That's why there is the Sunday meet though


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Who is bunny then?


Bunny is SWMBO.



> Do you always get your rabbit with you when you go out?


As much as possible ;D There is always a Bunny and Moley on the back seats. Come to Kneesworth and I'll show you.



> Why didn't you bring your pet when you came to my collection date? Â


She was working - remember I had to shoot off early to pick her up.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy New Year all !
Will make it for the meet. Thanks for organising it.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mayur, don't forget to bring your Powerbook ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi Mayur,

Happy New Year to you as well. See you at Kneesworth.

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes, Mayur, long time, no see (on the Forum at least) C U there


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I'll certainly try to make this one

Lets hope the pub has its heating on this time :-[

E


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hurrah! After several meets that I couldn't make (or that I went shopping during!) looks like I'm fine for this one...

Clive


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Awww.. wont have my car then 

Shash.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Yeah but Phil can't make any evening meet these days so not a lot we can do about that!
> 
> I'm in...


Sorry Paul my working hours have changed i don't finish until 11-12pm [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Shame that Phil. Hope to see you for the next Sunday lunch mate


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Graham, Moley, PaulSTT !

Graham, Powerbook has now been implanted so will be with me I'm sure 

Look forward to seeing all there.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi Guys

Just catching up on the forum after being away for christmas and all that (and now back at work Â [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]) - Look forward to seeing you all there next week.

If anyone else is driving up to the EGM on Saturday am, fancy going in convoy? Â I think I'll be leaving Huntingdon at about 10:00am - straight onto the A14...


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Im up for this as i'd probably get lost if i was on my own :-[


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> If anyone else is driving up to the EGM on Saturday am, fancy going in convoy? Â I think I'll be leaving Huntingdon at about 10:00am - straight onto the A14...


This is exactly the route I'll be taking, may be meet up on the A14 somewhere?

Re the Kneesworth meet itself - looks like it could be a busy one as we have the PMR radio's to test. Also, could someone bring along a digital camera (If I still haven't got around to getting one by then.......) and take a few pictures of the TT CD changer cabling and rear seat? (for publishing as a response to the IPOD query on the forum) Thanks in advance, Paul.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Great! I'll hop on the A14 at the Spittles interchange (where the Mariott hotel is).

Phil, will you wanna pop up the A1198 or A1 to get to the A14?

Probably the best place for us all to meet would be the services at the A1 interchange (BP, Brewers Fayre, MacD's, etc.)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

I'll get my map book out and have a look [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

PaulsTT,
I alsways have my camera at the meets 

I (sorry "we" :) could also be up for the convoy. We just need to fly up the M11 to start with.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> PaulsTT,
> I always have my camera at the meets Â
> 
> I (sorry "we" Â :) could also be up for the convoy. We just need to fly up the M11 to start with.


Thanks ScoTTy! Â  Yep, I will (or rather, probably WE Â ) will be up for flying up the M11 together, just as long as you slow down a bit, as your TT is Chipped and mine isn't Â  (not yet anyway..)

Just one thing ........ can you ask the landlord of the pub to throw a few more logs on the fire, as, as someone said last time, it seemed colder INSIDE the pub than outside, and that was before this cold snap....


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll be leaving from Bedford but would love to join the convoy... maybe on the A1 if someone can advise me where you folks will be.
Many thanks
mayur


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Will bring digi camera with me to the Kneesworth meet PaulSTT.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Great! Â I'll hop on the A14 at the Spittles interchange (where the Mariott hotel is).
> 
> Phil, will you wanna pop up the A1198 or A1 to get to the A14?
> 
> Probably the best place for us all to meet would be the services at the A1 interchange (BP, Brewers Fayre, MacD's, etc.)


Hi HuTTers, is the A1 interchange the services after Sandy? If so what time will you be there? ... I'd like to join.
mayur


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi Mayur

Hopefully this map will help you. It is North of Sandy and is where the A1 meets the A14 near a place called Brampton (the services are actually called Brampton Hut and you can't miss them!). Usually takes about 20mins or so from Bedford. I guess we should probably leave there about 10am? Hopefully someone in the convoy will have SatNav so they can lead us straight there?

So far we have:

huTTers, Mayur, PaulsTT, scoTTy, pgtt (maybe)

Should we probably swap mobile numbers in case any one gets held up?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So far we have: (for the cruise up to the AGM on Sat am)
> 
> huTTers, Mayur, PaulsTT, scoTTy, pgtt (maybe)
> 
> Should we probably swap mobile numbers in case any one gets held up?


 - good idea. I guess we'll just IM each other with our mobile numbers.

Brampton Hut services on the A1/A14 at 10:00 am as a meeting point sounds fine. Although, for me, it might be a good idea to meet up with ScoTTy (and anybody else on their way up from the SE) at the Bishops Storford services junction 8 on the M11, say at 09:00 - 09:15 am?

PS - If anybody has a spare coil pack, bring it along, just in case......


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mayur, Hutters and PaulSTT,

You have IM.

I'll be the one in the dirty Amulet Red car!!  ;D

P.S. I won't have a coil pack but will have VAG-COM.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Still not sure about saturday. Are the services between junctions 23-21 on the A14?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I'll see you guys at 10 at the A1/A14 services then...

Whose sat nav do we trust? Mine or ScoTTy's?

Paul


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Whose sat nav do we trust? Mine or ScoTTy's?


Well if either takes us to a different place then I guess one of us will be after a refund!! : (oh yeah and I can't take mine out! 

See you there (if the SatNav, Kate or I can manage it!!)


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Phil

The services are actually at J21 on the A14.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there to represent Suffolk!

SBJ


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

En route to the EGM .....



> (quote paulb)Whose sat nav do we trust? Mine or ScoTTy's? Â
> 
> (quote scoTTy)Well if either takes us to a different place then I guess one of us will be after a refund!! Â :
> 
> See you there (if the SatNav, Kate or I can manage it!!) Â


LOL! None of them managed it! Where on earth did we end up whilst trying to find the Brampton services?? Â ;D Â 

Mind you, I still have to get my tatty old map out to find my way to Kneesworth....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was talking about C&W in Coventry! I didn't mean Brampton! :-[ ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Would like to try and make it myself what time are you thinking for wednesday?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

usually between 7-7:30


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just thought that I would bring this to the top just so as to remind everyone. How about a Sunday meet for January or has this been discussed and I've missed it?

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Just thought that I would bring this to the top just so as to remind everyone. How about a Sunday meet for January or has this been discussed and I've missed it?


Graham,

I'll be there at 19:30 ish with the PMR446 radios and the Armourfend sill step protection film (still in it's tube) ;D

Sammers has suggested a meet on Sunday 2nd Feb in Herts - details here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=events;action=display;num=1041461475

See you Weds.

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dear Teacher,
Please excuse TTotal from games on Wednesday as he is too knackered from working the last 21 days without a break and he has to go karting on Saturday and then Peak District on Sunday.
Thanks

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............ [smiley=sleeping.gif]


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi Guys, guess what? back from Germany for a meeting in London so I am able to make it tonight!!!

See you all there, (if I can find it)!

Craig


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Sorry Gents, I am full of cold and off home with a Lemsip so won't make it.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

cant make it to busy at work


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll be there but I also know the J1WEY can't.

C U soon.

Get well/rested/whatever to everyone else


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm still up for this one tonight, and the missus is coming along too 

C U there. Paul.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll be there too - about 7pm.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Really nice to meet everyone. Thanks for the organising. Always come away much more informed.

My coil packs remain intact Â ;D

mayur

p.s. Nice to meet the missus Paul.


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Good to meet you all tonight, remember the Sunday meet on the 2nd Feb if you can make it!

Mayer: you have IM


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think it was 11 cars so really good for a midweek winter turn out.

Didn't it feel a lot colder the +5oC though?


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

and every time I come away from there the temptation to start modding increases 

thanks!


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

iPod and Arkon SF121 ordered [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

cheers Mayur & Graham for convincing me to spend more money!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

huTTers you've made the right choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

mayur


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Good to meet everyone again and such a good turnout for a cold night too, I really enjoy these meets. Glad to have been of help Hutters - you won't regret it ;D

Graham


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice to meet even more new faces (huTTers, sammers & Dave from the TT shop).

ScoTTy, you're right about the temperature - my readout seemed to be stuck on 5.5 degrees - I thought it was up the spout.

Paul, sorry to leave without saying goodbye to you and your good missus - I believe you were in the loo, so I decided not to follow ;D

Sammers, Bunny and I are still up for Sunday 2nd Feb, so see you there.

Moley.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:'( sorry I missed it guys, but will be up for the Sunday lunch. 

I feel cold just thinking about that pub, is there a warmer and bigger place for next time (perhaps...yes I know its not even my patch blah blah blah..... :-[)


----------

